# [Closed!] Daisy Mae selling for 92 bells!



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

**Hi! Closing this thread as it's been 3 hours! Thank you all for coming glad you could all receive your turnips! If you are a bit late in coming but still have the dodo code I'll leave my gates open a bit longer so stop by if you wish! Thank you all for being so kind!**

Hi Daisy Mae is selling for 92 bells today and I was wondering if anyone wanted to sell! Comment and I'll pm a couple of people at a time!

***No need to pay *but tips like bells and nmt are appreciated!**

The area will be blocked off so not many rules are needed! My stores are not open yet!
*Please leave though the airport!*

If you come enjoy your time in Moon Bay!


----------



## luna.cee (Apr 26, 2020)

hello may i visit


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

luna.cee said:


> hello may i visit


Yep! I'll pm you!


----------



## crescenthio (Apr 26, 2020)

hi! may i visit?


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to visit too


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

crescenthio said:


> hi! may i visit?


Sending a pm!


----------



## noonpuppy (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi, may I please visit too  thank you so much!


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

fakemuseum said:


> Hello, I'd like to visit too





noonpuppy said:


> Hi, may I please visit too  thank you so much!


PM's sent!


----------



## noonpuppy (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you so much


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

Dando said:


> Can I visit?


Hi sent a pm! Someone's on their way right now but feel free to hop by!


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

RosaDaFirenze said:


> Can I stop by?


Pmd you!


----------



## Soldarian (Apr 26, 2020)

Mind if I visit as well?


----------



## Miele (Apr 26, 2020)

could I visit as well


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

Soldarian said:


> Mind if I visit as well?





Miele said:


> could I visit as well


Sent a message to both of you!


----------



## DariaKND (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello :> may i visit?


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

DariaKND said:


> Hello :> may i visit?


Anddd pmd!


----------



## Tagliatelle (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi, please.may I have an invite?


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

Tagliatelle said:


> Hi, please.may I have an invite?


Of course! Message sent!


----------



## sawdust_diamonds (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey, could I visit please?


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

sawdust_diamonds said:


> Hey, could I visit please?


Sent you a pm!!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi, can I visit please? Thank you so much


----------



## Ozark (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi could i please visit? thanks!


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Hi, can I visit please? Thank you so much





Ozark said:


> Hi could i please visit? thanks!


Messaged you both!!


----------



## ChubbyPom (Apr 26, 2020)

May I visit please


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

ChubbyPom said:


> May I visit please


Pmd you!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Apr 26, 2020)

If you’re accepting people, I’d love to come visit!


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hiya could I visit please?


----------



## Shadowhunter (Apr 26, 2020)

Would love to come by!


----------



## The 25th Bam (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey there, is the visit still available?


----------



## Spends (Apr 26, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

Jaebeommie said:


> If you’re accepting people, I’d love to come visit!





Hsn97 said:


> Hiya could I visit please?





Shadowhunter said:


> Would love to come by!





The 25th Bam said:


> Hey there, is the visit still available?


Sorry for the late replies guys! Sent PM's!


----------



## Kelani (Apr 26, 2020)

Would love to stop by if you are still open


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

Spends said:


> May I please visit?


Sent a pm to you as well!


----------



## Star Crossing (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi! May I please come as well?


----------



## lxjshrss (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to stop by as well. Unfortunately missed Daisy Mae on my island haha


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisy mae is being pricey on my island I'd love to come~


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

Star Crossing said:


> Hi! May I please come as well?





lxjshrss said:


> I'd like to stop by as well. Unfortunately missed Daisy Mae on my island haha


Sent PM's! You're both free to visit!


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

thanat0aster said:


> Daisy mae is being pricey on my island I'd love to come~


Sent a message!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> Can I visit?


Sent you a pm! A few people are coming and going just to let you know!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> Can I visit?


Sent you a pm! A few people are coming and going just to let you know!


----------



## jokk (Apr 26, 2020)

i'd love to come if you're still open!


----------



## alitwick (Apr 26, 2020)

If you’re still open, May I come by to buy turnip.


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

jokk said:


> i'd love to come if you're still open!


Sent you a message!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



alitwick said:


> If you’re still open, May I come by to buy turnip.


Pmd you!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

Hi! Closing this thread as it's been 3 hours! Thank you all for coming glad you could all receive your turnips! If you are a bit late in coming but still have the dodo code I'll leave my gates open a bit longer so stop by if you wish! Thank you all for being so kind!


----------

